

3D printer by Saskatchewan man gets record crowdsourced cash - fjordan
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/saskatchewan/3d-printer-by-sask-man-gets-record-crowdsourced-cash-1.2417416

======
btbuildem
Here's a link to his Kickstarter (sadly, we're late to the game):
www.kickstarter.com/projects/117421627/the-peachy-printer-the-
first-100-3d-printer-and-sc

To me, this guy is a genius and a true hacker -- a genius, because he
approached a complex problem with existing solutions, and found another
solution that is orders of magnitude simpler. A true hacker because he
brilliantly exploited existing mechanisms to achieve his goal.

Obviously, the tech is v1, but I can't see what he does given the funds he
got. Godspeed!

~~~
homarp
Here is the link to the parallel Indiegogo campaign:
[http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-peachy-printer-the-
fir...](http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-peachy-printer-the-
first-100-3d-printer-scanner)

------
DonGateley
I agree about his genius. He went completely outside the box in numerous ways
to arrive at his unbelievably simple solution.

His attitude is just as unique as his thought process.

------
digitalzombie
Wow impressed and jealous of his thinking outside the box. Using sound to
control the laser beam is just crazy and awesome.

And he's not going to patent it? Very nice guy. Also made in blender hehe.

------
jsilence
Genius! Very impressive hack!

